# LED nightlight



## Alphawolf (Jan 9, 2002)

Does anyoneone know of a simple LED nightlight available anywhere? I am tired of replacing those little 4-watt bulbs on my 3 nightlights in the house! I wish the conversion from ac incandescent to dc LED wasn't so involved. I would think a single 5600 mcd ultra-white would be plenty of light in a dark hallway.


----------



## sunspot (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't know of any led nightlights but it sounds like a good idea.
You might want to look at the EL lights. I have them in my house. 1/4 watt and cool to the touch and flat to the wall. As long as your eyes are dark adapted you can see ojects well. I've seen them in lime and indiglo color.


----------



## Empath (Jan 9, 2002)

GE makes an LED nightlight. It's called a GE model 3940. You may have already seen one, and not recognized it as an LED light. It's in many well stocked lighting hardware stores, along with the various other nightlights. The LED actually can't be seen, but it shines into the edge of an acrylic plate that has different designs engraved in white in the plate. The one I have has flowers engraved. It does an admirable job, much brighter than the blue Indiglo® type,or neon type.


----------



## Alphawolf (Jan 9, 2002)

yeah....I've thought about the El lights. I would think they would last forever. I would like a little more light than they put out though. (besides.....I "love" LED's!)


----------



## Alphawolf (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey! I think I have seen that GE light! You're right, I didn't know it was LED! I shall hunt them down with reckless abandon!


----------



## mikep (Jan 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Empath:
*GE makes an LED nightlight. It's called a GE model 3940. You may have already seen one, and not recognized it as an LED light. It's in many well stocked lighting hardware stores, along with the various other nightlights. The LED actually can't be seen, but it shines into the edge of an acrylic plate that has different designs engraved in white in the plate. The one I have has flowers engraved. It does an admirable job, much brighter than the blue Indiglo® type,or neon type.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

That is cool! they are listed at the end of the PDF brochure here: http://www.gelighting.com/na/litlib/hep_ge_nightlight.html


----------



## Brock (Jan 9, 2002)

Ok, who knows where we can get them online since I doubt we will have them around here.

On a side note I have ceiling light wired funny in my house. They are 2 candelabra base, so when I wired them I made one of the 2 hot all the time and the other is controlled by the normal switch. So I put a 4w nightlight in the constant on side and a 60 (max) in the other side. The 4w tends to burn out since it is on all the time and I would LOVE to replace it with a candelabra (night light sized) LED light. Who wants to make one for me


----------



## Mike (Jan 9, 2002)

Brock,

My local Home Depot sells a CFL candelabra type bulb. It takes about 3 watts and puts out about 15 watts of light. That should last longer than a normal night light bulb, and give off more light. An LED bulb would still take about 3 watts but give off a lot less light. You can see this on homedepot.com Search for SKU: #843665 

If you'd like these I could send you a pack. We have a coupon deal here with our electric company where I can get a couple CFLs free each month right now. I have them coming out my ears.


----------



## LiteFreek (Jan 9, 2002)

I believe Sauce makes some color washing nightlights. Not sure if you want that but http://www.glow-bug.com/ has them under the AC powered lights in their online catalog.

-The local LiteFreek


----------



## MrAl (Jan 9, 2002)

Hello,

Here's a circuit for an LED night light.
It consumes very little power, about
1/2 watt.
http://members.aol.com/xaxo/index.html 

Good luck with it,
Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 9, 2002)

Here's a web site that has the LightWasher for only 23.95 plus FREE shipping. Just ordered one. You may also consider the LightSprite which has similar functionality but fewer LEDs so it's not so bright.


----------



## RonM (Jan 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Just ordered one. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Correction. Just ordered three! I figured these will make great gifts.


----------



## Darell (Jan 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by LiteFreek:
*I believe Sauce makes some color washing nightlights. Not sure if you want that but http://www.glow-bug.com/ has them under the AC powered lights in their online catalog.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

These are GREAT, and really exactly what I was looking for. Anybody have an idea how much wattage they draw?

These aren't JUST color-washing lights. You can choose a constant color, or have all lights on for "white." You can also adjust the light output. Really sounds great.


----------



## Darell (Jan 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by RonM:
*Here's a web site that has the LightWasher for only 23.95 plus FREE shipping. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Great find! Free shipping is getting harder and harder to come by these days. When they arrive, would you mind letting us know the wattage rating? Thanks!


----------



## vcal (Jan 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Great find! Free shipping is getting harder and harder to come by these days. When they arrive, would you mind letting us know the wattage rating? Thanks!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_I'm _ also a great fan of CK products-don't have the wall plug-ins yet, but how high could the wattage be? (with either 3 or 6 LEDs)



ANY color or combination of colors you like, so you'll never get bored





p.s.-the instructions that come with CK stuff are downright _skimpy_, so I would advise extra experimentng with the control(s), as I found 3 or 4 special f/x with the wands that they said nothin about..


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by vcal:
*I'm  also a great fan of CK products-don't have the wall plug-ins yet, but how high could the wattage be? (with either 3 or 6 LEDs)



ANY color or combination of colors you like, so you'll never get bored



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

3 watts, according to the UL thingie on the back of each.

One stern warning: *DO NOT plug these things into a dimmer circuit, or they will explode in a fiery ball of hell that will consume your curtains, scorch your carpet, and pepper your ceiling with red-hot screws & LED leads!!!



*

Ok, ok... so they won't *explode*, but they will be destroyed. I made the error of plugging my LightWasher in a dimming outlet that was running some other lights around 80%, and within some number of minutes I heard a terrible buzzing noise, then saw the LEDs dim & then go out. When I went to unplug it, the case was HOT HOT HOT and I had to let it cool for several minutes before it could be removed and autopsied.

When I opened it, I was greeted with the horrible but familiar stench of smoked resistor.



A large resistor on the board was charred beyond recognition, but I didn't see any other damage. I suspect a lot of diodes & transistors were smoked too, but not to the point of exploding or burning.


<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by vcal:
*p.s.-the instructions that come with CK stuff are downright skimpy, so I would advise extra experimentng with the control(s), as I found 3 or 4 special f/x with the wands that they said nothin about..



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

This was done intentionally.
If you read the Lightwand instructions carefully, there is mention of "hidden" or "secret" modes left for you to find on your own.


----------



## Artie Choke (Jan 10, 2002)

I have a lightwasher and I've noticed it is warm where the leds are located - even when it's off. Also, the color wash is a little disappointing to me, as it isn't random - it just follows the rainbow order. There is a random light mode - but it is abrupt instead of smooth. I prefer the wash mode. I heard the Zzzzzlight does a color wash randomly - I might have to get one - although it only runs on batteries.


----------



## sunspot (Jan 10, 2002)

Cool find. Just ordered one of each. Dang, Zlite, Lightsickle ,Lightwand and strange bright beams(SF, US and Surge). My house is going to look like a X-file's episode.



That's my fix for the day.


----------



## Darell (Jan 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Artie Choke:
*I have a lightwasher and I've noticed it is warm where the leds are located - even when it's off. Also, the color wash is a little disappointing to me, as it isn't random - it just follows the rainbow order. There is a random light mode - but it is abrupt instead of smooth. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hmm. That IS a bit disappointing. Still, the good news here is that mfgs are actually starting to make this stuff now. I can't be waiting around for it to be perfect...gotta have it NOW!





While 3watts is negligible, it is still higher than I thought it would be.


----------



## Artie Choke (Jan 10, 2002)

So far I like the Lightsickle the best - it has A/C power and can run on batteries. The only thing I don't like is it's not that random either. Supposedly a new micro-controller version is coming out that will enhance the performance.

I still have to get over to radioshack and check out those plasma cubes - the one in Craig's Xmas pictures. That looks like it could challenge the Lightsickle for space on my night table.

But I'm starting to neglect my flashlight addiction, as a new mistress has taken over for now - playstation 2 - and she's a harsh task master! She exacts a lot of pain before the pleasure part kicks in... But that's another story!


----------



## vcal (Jan 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by phred:
*I was thinking about adding a wall wart socket to run mine but when it came it was 3 batteries. I don't have a 4.5v wart hanging around. Does anyone make one?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
R.Shack sells a couple of them:
#273-1757, and a multi-voltage one #273-1667 (both $15US) @ www.radioshack.com


----------



## Darell (Jan 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by phred:
*I don't have a 4.5v wart hanging around. Does anyone make one?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You can get a wall wart in just about any voltage. Some are even adjustable. Hosefelt (sp?) has a nice selection.

- Darell


----------



## Brock (Jan 10, 2002)

Thanks Mike, when I saw them I got them right away. The problem is they are to long to fit in the fixture I have and they actually consume about 6w, but they are really bright, too bright for what I want.


----------



## sunspot (Jan 11, 2002)

Artie Choke. I agree with you on the Zlite. I was thinking about adding a wall wart socket to run mine but when it came it was 3 batteries. I don't have a 4.5v wart hanging around. Does anyone make one?
[/quote although it only runs on
batteries. quote]


----------



## Wingerr (Apr 18, 2002)

Has anyone taken apart the Lightwasher to see just why it gets so warm whenever it's plugged in? As mentioned, even when it's turned off-
It would seem to be pretty inefficient; I would guess there's as much power being wasted as there is going into the LED's- something I find a bit irksome..


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by wingerr:
*Has anyone taken apart the Lightwasher to see just why it gets so warm whenever it's plugged in? As mentioned, even when it's turned off-*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Best guess would be that big dropping resistor. The logic is always "live" so the power supply is always supplying at least a little juice to the circuit until you activate the LEDs. Then you get 20 or 30mA more going through the resistor.

If you ran the unit straight off +5 volts from some distant source (bypassing its onboard PSU), the heat you're noticing would pretty much go away; and you'd find it in your remote PSU instead.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by The LED Museum:
*Best guess would be that big dropping resistor. The logic is always "live" so the power supply is always supplying at least a little juice to the circuit until you activate the LEDs. Then you get 20 or 30mA more going through the resistor.

If you ran the unit straight off +5 volts from some distant source (bypassing its onboard PSU), the heat you're noticing would pretty much go away; and you'd find it in your remote PSU instead.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Feeling adventuresome?
Then take the top off yours, plug it in, and feel the big resistor every few minutes (after unplugging briefly) and I'd almost be willing to bet you'll feel that sucker getting quite warm after a short time, even in standby mode.


----------



## Darell (Apr 18, 2002)

So I plugged my (warm) Lightwasher into my Watt Meter the other day. Doesn't even consume a full Watt (doesn't register on the meter that is in 1W increments). So I think the 3w rating is just to cover all the bases.


----------



## AndyJ (Apr 18, 2002)

Here's what I did with my LightWasher:

I purchased an InterMatic DT17 digital timer for $20 at Home Depot. This timer (in addition to being a 7 day random on-off timer) has an option to set the on-time for your choice of 10-20-30-40 minutes.

At the same time I got a "cheapie" 10" glass globe that was frosted on the inside.

I plug the LightWasher into the timer and put the whole thing in the globe. The colors are amazing and it is very relaxing while I fall asleep.


----------



## Wingerr (Apr 18, 2002)

Now I'm curious- I'll have to open it up and see what it looks like in there, and why it's apparently sensitive to a chopped AC input. Is the dropping resistor you mentioned as getting warm the same one that got fried when you put it on a dimmer?


----------



## Evan (Apr 18, 2002)

There is one problem with EL nightlights, all the EL material I know of degrades with use. I have some round blue EL nightlights from "Intermatic". When first installed, they were bright enough to light the room. After about 3 years, they are just bright enought to mark where they are. Properly driven LEDs should be a lot more perminant. MrAl's LED nightlight driven directly from the mains is intrigueing.


----------



## Ron Schroeder (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi,

I am using 2 crossed white LEDs fed from a capacitor (I think a .47uF) with a 220 ohm resistor in series. I also have a 1/4 A fuse in line. Most of the current limiting is from the capacitor which is reactive power not real power so it is much lower loss than with just a dropping resistor. This is much lower energy use than a wall wart.


----------



## Darell (Apr 23, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by AndyJ:
*
I purchased an InterMatic DT17 digital timer for $20 at Home Depot. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
If anybody is interested, I purchased that same timer (which works great), packaged with an outdoor digital timer for a total of $9.77 at Costco here in CA.


----------



## dat2zip (Apr 23, 2002)

If you are really that serious about it and would like a cool solution. I have a PCB that has all the components loaded and will fit in a standard 4W night light socket with some additional effort.

For more information or pics see my web site:
LED night Lights.

PM me if you are interested in this.


----------



## Wingerr (Apr 25, 2002)

Opened up my Lightwasher, and the heat is coming from the zener diodes used for power supply- they get too hot to touch while operating. Not very efficient, but it's low cost- Probably explains why it's so sensitive to the AC it's being fed.
It would have been nice for it to have used a bit more high tech solution to converting the AC to DC, seeing how it's got a high tech look to it, but oh well-


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Apr 25, 2002)

Has anyone considered recently about making a night light using the telephone line current? its something like 46 volts so some major resistance is needed, it was talked about way back in january.

Its free....


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 27, 2002)

You can get the sauce lightorb nightlites, the lightwasher and lightsaucer online ebaystore. web page

or try www.ebaystores.com/ledlightingbyems


----------

